# 41, Single & 1st time TTC: Sept’13. Cryos Denmark/Home insemination. Advice?



## Floriana (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello!

I posted this in '40s' too as I'm not sure where it is best to put it; I cover both singles and 40s categories! I'm sure those in charge will decide and remove it as necessary.

I am going to TTC for the first time this September. I have decided that I will use home insemination as it’s as close to ‘natural’ as I’m going to get as a single woman! For my first try at least!

I have reserved three straws (ICI MOT 10) from my chosen donor with Cryos International in Denmark, and although I’m not living in the UK at the moment I will be there for ovulation in September so will arrange shipment to where I will be staying (Devon area if anyone is interested in meeting for a coffee!?!)

I am extremely excited about it all! I am finally on the countdown with just over one month to go! Like many of you I have been on this journey in my head for a number of years. 

Does anyone have any advice or tips about the process of home insemination - before, during or after? I have a pretty good idea of how to go about ‘it’(!), and I have a fairly clear idea about timing, but all the same I would appreciate ANY ideas, suggestions or thoughts on what worked or didn’t work for you, regarding thawing, receiving/sending back the tanks, the process of ordering and timing of ordering,  doing the inseminations etc.?

I am planning to order the liquid nitrogen tank in case of late ovulation. I saw someone here said it’s possible to get longer lasting tanks so I will enquire about that with Cryos. I’m going to use all three straws, so will need to figure out the right timing of each. I think as it gets closer to ovulation I’ll test for LH surge morning and evening. 

Another thing I am thinking of getting is Preseed. I read that some people have found it useful, and as I’m concerned that I might not be producing a lot/enough Egg White Cervical Fluid (or is that EWCM?!) thought it might be a good investment for me. I do have noticeable EWCM but only for a day or so. Must pay closer attention this month to the exact amount and for how long!! Some women on FF say that EPO worked very well for them in increasing fertile mucus – too well in some cases – but I am also concerned about it possibly delaying ovulation. As I have a limited time in the UK I don’t want to risk that! Any thoughts?

I am tracking my cycle with a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor and Clear Blue Ovulation Test - pink one this month, though I see there is a purple one available that gives you a high fertile as well as peak fertile reading, so will consider whether or not it’s worth the extra expense. As I’m using a syringe (rather than the rather old-fashioned ‘man’ method!) I don’t know if knowing HF would be any use to me – I only have three tries so will do it at Peak/LH surge; anyway my CBFM will tell me HF.

I am also charting: recording my Basal Body Temperature every morning and cervical mucus. I have been using an ‘old fashioned’ glass mercury BB thermometer on and off for years but recently decided to invest in a digital one (Geratherm) as I didn’t want to risk a mouthful of mercury and broken glass at this crucial time off my life! However I am less-than-impressed with the digital thermometer; it is recording temperatures far lower than my ‘old reliable’; the readings seem completely off. So now I’m using both to see if things improve to a reliable level.

I’m on several supplements – including Zita West Vitafem (hoping to be able to change to the 0-3months one in 4 – 6 weeks!!), Omegas, Probiotics, Royal Jelly, Calcium, and extra of various others that I feel I might need. I also take powdered wheatgrass, chlorella and spirulina daily in water and eat a high raw diet. 

I have recently started Activated Charcoal and Bentonite Clay (and chlorella) for detoxing, as suggested in The Better Baby Book, and have implemented a few others of their suggestions that I feel are right for me. 

The books I have been reading about single motherhood, donor insemination, and being healthy for pregnancy include (in no particular order): Single By Chance, Mothers By Choice – Rosanna Hertz; Choosing Single Motherhood – Mikki Morrissette; Single Mothers By Choice – Jane Mattes; Mommies, Daddies, Donors, Surrogates – Diane Ehrensaft; The Better Baby Book – Lana & Dave Asprey; Zita West’s Guide to Getting Pregnant – Zita West; Helping The Stork – Carol Frost Vercollone, Heidi Moss, Robert Moss; Natural Solutions to Infertility – Marilyn Glenville; Trying to Get Pregnant (And Succeeding) – Marisa Peer; Knock Yourself Up – Louise Sloan; The Baby-Making Bible – Emma Cannon; The Impatient Woman’s Guide to Getting Pregnant – Jean M. Twenge. There are others that I would like to get too but those are it for now!

Sorry, I’ve gone on far longer than I intended to. I’m just hoping that I’ve covered all the basics and done my homework as best I can, but I would be so grateful if anyone has any suggestions about anything I could be doing differently or better?! All feedback is welcome! 

Oh I've also joined Donor Conception Network and have looked into Donor Sibling Registry (how I long to have a reason to join that!)

I am aware that a majority of triers don’t succeed with their first attempt (in ‘normal’ life as well as here), but I am going to remain optimistic and see it all working perfectly! I very much enjoyed Marisa Peer’s booking Trying to Get Pregnant (And Succeeding) – I found it inspiring, and she encourages visualising what you DO want to see happening, rather than focusing on your fears and anxieties (not always easy I’ll admit).

I’m so excited that my journey to ‘trying’ is almost here and I am so looking forward to it; I can hardly wait to get started! Then of course comes the 2WW, and that I’m sure brings its own issues! But to get to that stage finally will be wonderful…

Floriana xx


----------



## Floriana (Jul 8, 2013)

Since I wrote the above post I have read on one of the threads from a year or so ago that getting home delivery from Cryos might in fact be illegal. Now I'm worried!!!!!!

I'm not quite sure what to do. I have read elsewhere about shipments getting through customs and there being no problems at all, but I just don't know now. I'm starting to wish that I had booked a ticket to Denmark instead of the UK for September. I really wanted to try it at home at least once before getting involved with clinics. Am worried I've made a big mistake though!


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome Floriana! Why not have a natural IUI in a clinic? No legal issues and you should get monitoring to make sure it's all done at the best possible time. 
Good luck!
Txx


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Floriana.  You may have alreaday read through these but there is a thread in the Donor Sperm section called "Cryos Denmark."  Lots of us on there have used Cryos for home insemination and no one has reported issues with customs.  There are also ladies on there who have gone to Denmark for treatment.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there

The legality of Cryos home delivery is a hot debate and a bit of a grey area. There are women who have tried it and had no problems, there are some who have tried and had problems (late delivery usually). Not sure if anyone has had non-delivery or issues but I guess it's always a factor. 

It looks like you have all bases covered - just try to remember to relax!! As for timing, the frozen sperm have a shorter lifespan than fresh sperm therefore you need to either have them ready and waiting for the egg to be released or send them in very shortly after as the egg's lifespan is roughly 12-24 hours (and it takes them a few hours to swim to the egg). 

I've done home insemination and been unsuccessful 3 times. As nice as it is to relax at home I kind of wish I'd spent that money on an IUI at a clinic. Higher chances, less legal issues and they can time it much better than I can!

Good luck!


----------



## Floriana (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Tommi, Min80 and Pollita!

Thank you all so much for your messages; I do appreciate them. 

I remember some time ago I had come across a post about Cryos but I couldn't remember where it was...will check out the donor sperm thread again now; thanks for reminding me Min80.

Yes I think I will explore the possibility of Natural IUI, thanks Tommi. I may as well inform myself at least so I can keep my options open. Although if I do IUI that involves not just all the clinic costs but also getting IUI-ready sperm. I know though that IUI has a higher success rate though so perhaps the cost is more than worth it. At the moment I have reserved ICI so will see what I can do with that for now. If I get too worried about it I can always just reserve my straws for longer while I get clearer on what to do. Or if I decide to go with IUI I'm sure I can do a swop and reserve them instead.

I still like the idea of trying at home at least once, though I know as well that it could also be rather a large waste of money! I'm sorry your home inseminations haven't worked out so far Pollita. Did you use fresh or frozen sperm? What are your plans from here? Thanks for the reminder about the rather short life span of frozen sperm. It does make timing rather critical doesn't it!

What would be ideal is I could find 'someone who knows someone' so I could get it delivered to a clinic just for the paperwork/signing, and then I could take it off home with me! If I can miraculously find such a person in the next few weeks great, if not I think I will just risk the tank and its contents making it safely through to my welcoming arms. I'm sure The Authorities must be aware that deliveries are being made to homes; I guess they have better things to do than chasing it up. I'm using a Non-Anonymous donor so as far as I'm aware that at least is within the UK law! I suppose if someone had a serious problem with customs we might have heard about it on FF. I wonder if there is a late delivery who is responsible?

Thanks again one and all! And the very best of luck on your journeys. I'll keep you posted on how I get on..


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Floriana, I did it with frozen from Cryos, even flown over there to collect. I'm not sure where to go from here but I'm looking into IUI at a clinic by me using sperm from Cryos instead. It works out the same price as I can share delivery with other clients at the clinic. 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## Floriana (Jul 8, 2013)

That'd be great Pollita if you can share delivery costs with others at the clinic. It's giving me ideas for other things to look into. I'm going to head over to the donor sperm thread now. Might see some of you there!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ask Natalie or lou FF lawyers for the legalities side of things god luck x


----------

